# Frosch Kröte im Kleinteich



## Ferdinand (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Ich besitze einen Kleinteich 1300l. So nun habe ich bemerkt, dass ich einen Frosch oder Kröte im Teich habe. Soll ich Ihn entfernen???

Ah es kann nur Einbildung sein aber die Fische sind glaub seit dem her nervöser.

Gruß
Ferdinand

Schon mal vielen Dank


----------



## Christine (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frosch Kröte im Kleinteich*

Hallo Ferdinand,

das ist Einbildung - lass den armen Kerl, wo er ist.

Es könnte eher sein, dass Deine Fische bei dem Wetter Sauerstoffmangel kriegen - hier haben wir mal was zu lesen für Dich: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/1


----------



## StefanBO (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frosch Kröte im Kleinteich*



Ferdinand schrieb:


> Ich besitze einen Kleinteich 1300l. So nun habe ich bemerkt, dass ich einen Frosch oder Kröte im Teich habe. Soll ich Ihn entfernen???


Hallo Ferdinand,
nein, du solltest den Teich unbedingt da lassen, wo er ist! 
Sonst kann es passieren, dass sich die (Erd-?)Kröte/der (Gras-?)Frosch eine andere Sommerresidenz sucht  Wenn es ein Wasserfrosch sein sollte, sowieso!
Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Buffo Buffo (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frosch Kröte im Kleinteich*

hi Stefan,

so hab ich das gar nicht gelesen 

Grüßle
Andrea, 
immer noch


----------



## wickedways (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frosch Kröte im Kleinteich*

versteh nur ich andreas post in diesem thread nicht? :?

mein mini ist leider so klein und ich muss immer daran vorbei, dass kroeti immer wieder von selbst abhaut, aber er kam auch schon ein paar mal zurueck - kein wunder bei der hitze.


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frosch Kröte im Kleinteich*

Ich habe ihne auch verstanden lol

Deine Satzstellung war etwas unglücklich gewählt  Hörte sich so an, als wolltest du den Teich entfernen und nicht die Kröte , deshalb haben wir gelacht.
Es wird sich wohl um einen __ Teichfrosch handeln, wenn er ins Wasser hüpft, wenn du vorbeigehst. Die __ Kröten sind meist am Tage außerhalb des Teiches und vergraben sich leicht im Dickicht der Pflanzen oder in irgendeinem dunklen Versteck. Die Teichfrösche bleiben aber meist im oder am Wasser und springen bei Gefahr hinein.
Freu dich, dass du einen Vertreter dieser Spezies an deinem Teich hast!


----------



## Ferdinand (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frosch Kröte im Kleinteich*

Hallo

ehmm es handelt sich glaube um eine (Erd-)Kröte, denn sie ist tiefbraun, hat Warzen und quakt nicht.
Sie bleibt im Wasser sitzen und bewegt sich kaum.

Den Fischen scheint sie nun nach genauer Beobachtung egal zu sein.

Ah fressen __ Kröten  eigentlich Teichpflanzen, Fischlaich oder kleine Fischbabys??

Gruß
Ferdinand


----------



## Buffo Buffo (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frosch Kröte im Kleinteich*

Hi Ferdinand,
die Kröte ist Nachts in deinem Garten unterwegs und futtern Insekten, __ Würmer, __ Schnecken. Deinen Teich hat sie sich als Tagesruheplatz auserkohren.
Darin will sie sich nur über den Tag verstecken. Im Frühjahr laichen __ Kröten im Wasser.
Dort stehts genauer, auch wie sie sich ernähren.
Probleme machen Kröten in der Regel nicht.
Liebe Grüße 
Andrea


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frosch Kröte im Kleinteich*

Ja, dann ist es eine __ Erdkröte. Die hängen manchmal nur so im Wasser  rum .
Was die im Teich so fressen - . Außerhalb verzehren sie jedenfalls alles mögliche Insekten- und Krabbeltierzeugs, also sehr nützlcih!


----------



## Ferdinand (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frosch Kröte im Kleinteich*

ja es wäre auch nützlich mit dem Fischlaich und Babys gewesen.
Aber da scheinen meine Fische wieso sehr kannibalisch zu sein sobald sie ab gelaicht haben fressen sie auch schon wieder den Laichen und wenn ein paar Jungs durch kommen fressen sie diese auch selbst wenn sie schon 0,5 cm groß sind.

Gruß
Ferdinand


----------

